# Hi, all



## mushroomgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

I just joined and wanted to say 'hi.' I have been an active member at Deviant Art for a long time, but missed being part of a writing community. Waaaay back when, I used to post/leave feedback on Strange Minds, but they went kaput. Well, I also left out of frustration... Anyhow, I am eager to get involved here, to read some good, creative writing and hopefully be inspired to do some of my own - it's been a long time!!!


----------



## terrib (Dec 8, 2008)

glad to have you, girl.....


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome on an early morning, MG!
I've just found this forum as well, having linked to it from a craigslist forum craziness,  this being a relief from which to escape. 
This is more work oriented than any forum I've ever known. It took some navigating to get here except the ship is still on course.
  --e


----------



## mushroomgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks - love your avatar BTW


----------



## mushroomgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Earlier where you are than I am (Massachusetts).


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF!  Glad to have you here with us.


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes the shrooms are still collecting dew here.


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I go on deviantart a lot too. 
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## mushroomgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks very much


----------



## Nickie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## Tatiiii (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi there! I'm pretty sure you'll enjoy your time here, just like I have ^^


----------



## mushroomgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you - everyone's been so nice...


----------



## mushroomgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome - I appreciate it.


----------



## mushroomgirl (Dec 8, 2008)

Hope so...


----------



## wacker (Dec 9, 2008)

A hearty welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## moderan (Dec 9, 2008)

Greetings.


----------

